
In Wisconsin, you can go to jail for selling cookies you baked at home - wallace_f
https://youtu.be/7E3-agQSI-M
======
lev272
I sympathize with the people in this story, but I wonder where the line should
be drawn when it comes to regulating the sale of homemade goods for
consumption. There has to be some protection for the consumer—just hopefully
not like this.

